# José Antonio Abellán denuncia que el 80% de lo que facturan SER COPE ONDA CERO etc es dinero público y que todos pertenecen a italianos (mafia)



## tHE edGe (4 Ene 2022)

Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve)

Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.





__





Google Podcasts







podcasts.google.com





En el 15:50 te descojonas porque critican que en todas las cadenas de TV ponen tías buenas pero luego se quejan de cosificación jajajaja.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Ene 2022)

!!!!!

nunca lo hubiera pensado


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> !!!!!
> 
> nunca lo hubiera pensado



Hostia pero si de verdad es el 80 es para ir a colgarlos y quemar todo eso, no me jodas


----------



## Passenger (4 Ene 2022)

Lo llevamos hablando aqui 15 dias y parece q ahora se confirma: quien paga manda y quien cobra dice lo q quiere el q paga


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (4 Ene 2022)

Alvise tiene razón cuando dice que debería ser obligatorio por ley que los medios de terrorismo masivo tengan que publicar el balance de sus cuentas para ver quién es el que paga los titulares y quién es el que encarga el terror.

La constitución hay que quemarla, porque una constitución que permite al ejecutivo ser el legislativo, controlar al judicial y robar a los ciudadanos para compar a los medios de terrorismo masivo con miles de millones es una constitución que DEBE ser quemada. Y, por supuesto, después de quemarla de rositas aquí no se va ni dios, mazmorras sin luz para todos hasta que se mueran y allí mismo se pudran.


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Ene 2022)

Sí que es brvrtal la entrevista, eso explica que lleguen a este nivel de descaro

qué puto escándalo... pero esto qué es?


----------



## Ludovicus (4 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> 06:20
> 
> Toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.
> 
> ...



¿Corrupción en los grandes medios de comunicación? ¡Qué magufada!


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Hostia pero si de verdad es el 80 es para ir a colgarlos y quemar todo eso, no me jodas



de donde va a salir el dinero que se llevan los altos y famosos periodistas langostos que todos conocemos?

de la venta de periódicos? de los anuncios? de la audiencia que está pelada de pasta?

en serio, os sorprende ésto?


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (4 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Hostia pero si de verdad es el 80 es para ir a colgarlos y quemar todo eso, no me jodas



Me sorprenden 2 cosas, la primera es que crea que 80% es mucho, cuando probablemente sea hasta más. La segunda es que parace como si pensara que sólo es la ser y no TODOS los medios de terrorismo masivo, incluyendo por supuesto también medios escritos y televisiones.

Marhuenda, sí, Marhuenda, despidió de La Razón a Alfonsol Ussía, su buque insignia, por criticar al gobierno ¡de pesoedemos!. ¿Cuánto cree que es el porcentaje en ese medio? ¿80%? mis cojones, 80% como muy mínimo. Despide a Ussía porque el dinero que ganan no depende de sus "buques insignias", sino del amo al que lamen las botas.

No hay nada, NADA, que no esté totalmente podrido en este régimen de mierda. Especialmente gracia me hacen los tontorrones que piensan que todo está podrido menos las elecciones, las elecciones no, las elecciones son limpias. Gilipollas hasta donde alcanza la vista.


----------



## tHE edGe (4 Ene 2022)

Al final es todo la misma dictadura de siempre pero encubierta. Hay casta y remeros. Y ya. 

Lo camuflan todo de democracia pero no hay ningún mercado libre, todo lo controla la élite que ni siquiera es española. De ahí todo lo que sufrimos.


----------



## perrasno (4 Ene 2022)

El contrapoder...


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Ene 2022)

recordáis la cenita de JJ Santos que iban sin mascarillas?

pues todo es lo mismo, no hay derecha-izquierda, todo compadreo y todo corrupción, todos los medios y todos los políticos

ya? o todavía no?


----------



## tothewebs (4 Ene 2022)

no se podia saber


----------



## tHE edGe (4 Ene 2022)

Si os gusta la entrevista, cada semana le hace una sobre temas diferentes muy interesantes. Buscad semanas pasadas creo que son los martes, el tío larga pero bien. Walter García es (o parece) de lo más honesto que hay en los medios. Es un pequeño empresario que hace ese programa desde Santander con 7 colaboradores y ya.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Alvise tiene razón cuando dice que debería ser obligatorio por ley que los medios de terrorismo masivo tengan que publicar el balance de sus cuentas para ver quién es el que paga los titulares y quién es el que encarga el terror.
> 
> La constitución hay que quemarla, porque una constitución que permite al ejecutivo ser el legislativo, controlar al judicial y robar a los ciudadanos para compara a los medios de terrorismo masivo con miles de millones es una constitución que DEBE ser quemada. Y, por supuesto, después de quemarla de rositas aquí no se va ni dios, *mazmorras sin luz para todos hasta que se mueran y allí mismo se pudran.*



me gusta tu estilo


----------



## dabuti (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## tHE edGe (4 Ene 2022)

Ya ha llegado @dabuti a defender al régimen


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Ene 2022)

Ya está el retrasado mental de @dabuti


----------



## I'm back (4 Ene 2022)

¿Y cuando los dos cobraban de la COPE era dinero limpio o cómo va ésto?


----------



## JoseGZ (5 Ene 2022)

Es un poco largo el texto que enlazo, pero muy interesante. Cuenta como el neocolonialismo es controlar los medios. Colonias mediáticas


----------



## Ponix (5 Ene 2022)

No escucho esas mierdas de medios


----------



## Hanselcat (5 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo cómo la última legislatura del soe en Andalucia con la señora aquella al frente, se pulió 800 millones de euros en publicidad institucional y aún presumían de haber sido muy recatados en esos gastos.


----------



## Okjito (5 Ene 2022)

Ostias tu ABellan... a este pobre Hacienda le retiró de los medios. Creo que al final ganó juicio...como todos los que se atreven a plantar cara. Me alegro ver que sigue con vida.


----------



## Rompehuevos (5 Ene 2022)

yo siempre dije que lo de la pasta que les sueltan a los medios no deja de ser otro impuesto


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (5 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 893957
> Ver archivo adjunto 893958
> Ver archivo adjunto 893959
> Ver archivo adjunto 893960



Viejo Borracho Homosexual


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Ene 2022)

Aqui teneis un informe muy guapo de lo que se gasta el estado en publicidad : https://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/serviciosdeprensa/cpci/Documents/PLAN 2021.pdf


----------



## GatoAzul (5 Ene 2022)

Hasta que no lo dice Abellán pareciera que sólo eran especulaciones. 
Y por cierto, yo tampoco me fiaría de los "mexicanos".


----------



## Mike Littoris (5 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Alvise tiene razón cuando dice que debería ser obligatorio por ley que los medios de terrorismo masivo tengan que publicar el balance de sus cuentas para ver quién es el que paga los titulares y quién es el que encarga el terror.
> 
> La constitución hay que quemarla, porque una constitución que permite al ejecutivo ser el legislativo, controlar al judicial y robar a los ciudadanos para compar a los medios de terrorismo masivo con miles de millones es una constitución que DEBE ser quemada. Y, por supuesto, después de quemarla de rositas aquí no se va ni dios, mazmorras sin luz para todos hasta que se mueran y allí mismo se pudran.











La Alhambra de Granada recupera su mazmorra más grande


El monumento cuenta con una veintena de silos, que servían para aprisionar personas y conservar especias o grano



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## Vibrador letal (5 Ene 2022)

Cuando dijeron que Pedro sanchez era el personaje del año empece a sospechar


----------



## Andevaleño (5 Ene 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Lo llevamos hablando aqui 15 dias y parece q ahora se confirma: quien paga manda y quien cobra dice lo q quiere el q paga



15 días? Pero si los miedos de manipulación son la clave de esta falacia, de las anteriores y de las venideras.


----------



## das kind (5 Ene 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Lo llevamos hablando aqui 15 dias y parece q ahora se confirma: quien paga manda y quien cobra dice lo q quiere el q paga



Querrá decir 15 años.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Ene 2022)

Ha descubierto la pólvora este hombre. Cuando era él quien vivía de la sopa boba no decía nada. Estamos hablando de cuestiones más viejas que las pirámides de Egipto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve)
> 
> Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.
> 
> ...



Lo estoy escuchando ahora mismo y es demoledor lo que dice....no sabia que atresmedia dependia tanto de capital italiano...vamos que la comunicacion masiva en españa esta en manos extranjeras, no olvidemos que prisa es de no se que fondo de inversion. En cualquier caso regado con nuestra pasta.

De todas formas que no de clases de etica Abellan, que lo de chantajear a Florentino Perez tampoco es que sea moralmente bonito.

Al locutor le sobra el microfono, que berridod parece haberse tragado un altavoz...me gusta!


----------



## thanos2 (5 Ene 2022)

Marhuenda es un funcionario que sabe quién le da de comer.


----------



## dabuti (5 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Ya ha llegado @dabuti a defender al régimen



El régimen del 78 lo defiendes tú y los fascistas a diario, botarate.

Los anarco-comunistas deseamos que reviente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El régimen del 78 lo defiendes tú y los fascistas a diario, botarate.
> 
> Los anarco-comunistas deseamos que reviente.




y yo quiero que reviente tu puta madre por haberte parido, bastardo hijo de la gran puta


----------



## aris (5 Ene 2022)

cuando echaron a César Vidal y a Jiménez Losantos de la Cope, su hasta entonces amiga Cristina López Schlichting dijo que es imposible que un medio de comunicación sobreviva estando en contra de los dos partidos principales, PP y PSOE, lógicamente se refería a los ingresos públicos. Cope premió a Cristina trasladándola de uno de los programas importantes para una radio al programa de fin de semana que no oye nadie.

resulta curioso que FJL haya aprendido la lección y ahora haga seguidismo de Ayuso por lo mismo.


----------



## Eric Finch (5 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El régimen del 78 lo defiendes tú y los fascistas a diario, botarate.
> 
> Los anarco-comunistas deseamos que reviente.


----------



## jpjp (5 Ene 2022)

Aún recuerdo como José Antonio Abellán saco la mierda del real Madrid de Calderón.


----------



## fayser (5 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> recordáis la cenita de JJ Santos que iban sin mascarillas?



El cojo vive de la Comunidad de Madrid, por eso casi le dio un infarto cuando las encuestas daban ganador al PSOE, o cuando VOX amagó con no apoyar el gobierno del PP.

Todos están comprados con nuestros impuestos. Pagamos que nos jodan, así de claro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2022)

NADIE COMPRA UN PERIÓDICO ! 

ES UNA EVIDENCIA .

Ya no se financian con el dinero de los compradores . La alternativa era la quiebra y el cierre de esos negocios que han evolucionado para ser únicamente vehículos de propaganda de empresas privadas o panfletos políticos para conseguir cambios socioeconómicos 


Por ejemplo EL JUEVES, han vendido el nombre a no se sabe qué enemigo de España y usan las portadas para aleccionar a anormales que en su vida han leído un periódico pero a través de los chistes y las burlas , les meten arengas en la cabeza.


----------



## hyugaa (5 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 893957
> Ver archivo adjunto 893958
> Ver archivo adjunto 893959
> Ver archivo adjunto 893960



Que un socialisto comunista hable de parasitos tiene tela, siendo ellos mismos las madres reinas de todos los parasitos


----------



## Karlb (5 Ene 2022)

Dinero de Italia y pedorras top en prime time en contra de la cosificación de la mujer. Nada nuevo.


----------



## Le Truhan (5 Ene 2022)

Por eso los medios han entronizado a Podemos, porque Italia quiere que nosotros seamos el enfermo.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (5 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve)
> 
> Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.
> 
> ...



Te completo el hilo.

Grupos Italianos, dentro de los consejos de administración de esos grupos están los que mandan. En lo referente a España los consejeros con más peso están puestos por Botín.

Botín depende de otros grupos bancarios más fuertes, a la vez que estos grupos bancarios y el propio banco de santander dependen de la riada inagotable de liquidez que proporciona la reserva federal y el reparto que se hace de ese dinero, sin el cual simplemente no existirían o hubiesen quebrado.

Reserva federal que a su vez está dirigida por los bancos más potentes a nivel mundial.

Bancos dirigidos por consejos de administración que tienen como consejeros de peso a los apellidos que realmente dirigen el mundo o simples asalariados de estos.

Fin.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (5 Ene 2022)

el nodo es un juego de niños,


----------



## feldene flash (5 Ene 2022)

nadie se habia dado cuenta de esto


----------



## FernandoIII (5 Ene 2022)

Cuando descubráis que el señor Polanco cambiaba leyes para su beneficio mientras soltaba propaganda Felipista en sus holdings mediático construido a dedo (como se cargaron antena 3 para que tuviera un monopolio en la radio, el monopolio de la televisión por satélite o la filtración del video porno del capullo del tirantes) os va a explotar la cabeza. Tras la muerte de Franco la corrupción en España se disparó en todos los ámbitos, si os interesa el tema la hemeroteca del buitre en Youtube tiene muy buenos videos sobre la mafia mediática española.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Ene 2022)

Curioso, con la elevada espirituralidad que transmiten los medios uno no se podía esperar algo así


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Alvise tiene razón cuando dice que debería ser obligatorio por ley que los medios de terrorismo masivo tengan que publicar el balance de sus cuentas para ver quién es el que paga los titulares y quién es el que encarga el terror..



Me parece incomprensible que a estas alturas sea imposible saber cuánto se ha llevado cada medio de publicidad institucional desagregado por administración. Tanta ley de transparencia y tanta polla, pero sobre este tema sigue habiendo un silencio sepulcral.


----------



## Steve_ (5 Ene 2022)

Escuchar a Lorenzo Ramírez y césar vidal. Están hablando del tema todas las semanas. Al ser libres de publicidad pueden hablar de lo que quieran sin censura. Fijaros si dirán lado verdad o se acercarán que les acaban de cerrar el canal de YouTube.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ene 2022)

Los "mass media" españoles resumidos en un vídeo. No vayáis a pensar que los de hoy son muy distintos que los de antes, solo que son más "sutiles":


----------



## Kicki (5 Ene 2022)

Me cae bien Abellán, pero no sé si precisamente es el más indicado para hablar de italianos porque toda su vida ha estado ligado a ellos, incluso al salir de cope.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Te completo el hilo.
> 
> Grupos Italianos, dentro de los consejos de administración de esos grupos están los que mandan. En lo referente a España los consejeros con más peso están puestos por Botín.
> 
> ...



Chincheta a esto por favor!!!


----------



## CommiePig (5 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Curioso, con la elevada espirituralidad que transmiten los medios uno no se podía esperar algo así



gran HespirituHalidad vendida al mayor postor

y luego, los raros" somos los foreros


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 Ene 2022)

*CARLOS ALSINA HDLGP

*


----------



## Sardónica (5 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve)
> 
> Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.
> 
> ...



Claro. La nobleza negra es Italiana.
Hasta Inditex les pertenece.


----------



## CommiePig (5 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve)
> 
> Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.
> 
> ...



B R U T A L


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Ene 2022)

Sí. A mí desde hace mucho tiempo que me llama la atención la fuerte participación de Italia en medios españoles.


----------



## das kind (5 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Lo estoy escuchando ahora mismo y es demoledor lo que dice....no sabia que atresmedia dependia tanto de capital italiano...vamos que la comunicacion masiva en españa esta en manos extranjeras, no olvidemos que prisa es de no se que fondo de inversion. En cualquier caso regado con nuestra pasta.
> 
> De todas formas que no de clases de etica Abellan, que lo de chantajear a Florentino Perez tampoco es que sea moralmente bonito.
> 
> Al locutor le sobra el microfono, que berridod parece haberse tragado un altavoz...me gusta!



Walter tiene una voz muy fuerte, a veces le cuesta controlarla.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Ene 2022)

Pero siguen lavando el cerebelo a la mayoría de la gente, sobre todo a los abuelos.


----------



## todoayen (5 Ene 2022)

Cuando te das cuenta llevas diez años de distopía y ya no recuerdas otra cosa, bien lo sabía Winston Smith.


----------



## FilibustHero (5 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Hostia pero si de verdad es el 80 es para ir a colgarlos y quemar todo eso, no me jodas



Tranquilo, no creo que sea el 80. Tiene que ser mucho más.


----------



## FernandoIII (5 Ene 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Sí. A mí desde hace mucho tiempo que me llama la atención la fuerte participación de Italia en medios españoles.



Tiene todo el sentido, Italia y España son países con culturas muy similares y el modelo mediático italiano se podía exportar muy fácilmente a España.


----------



## jus (5 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Si os gusta la entrevista, cada semana le hace una sobre temas diferentes muy interesantes. Buscad semanas pasadas creo que son los martes, el tío larga pero bien. Walter García es (o parece) de lo más honesto que hay en los medios. Es un pequeño empresario que hace ese programa desde Santander con 7 colaboradores y ya.



Yo lo escucho todos los días y lo recomiendo a la gente.

Habla de muchos temas interesantes... Principalmente deporte (fútbol Madrid Barça liga champions motor), Tiene a un tío que habla de los conflictos militares que es muy bueno, colaboradores de informática, cine

Luego con Luis Marina sobre asuntos económicos en modo opinión

Es muy entretenido.

02 04-01-22 LHDW Hablo con Luis Marina sobre energías, subida de impuestos y las bobadas del ministro Garzón - Podcast de La Hora de Walter - Podcast en iVoox

08 28-12-21 Los Windows nos cuentan porque la Web 3.0 nos cambiará la vida - Podcast de La Hora de Walter - Podcast en iVoox

08 27-12-21 LHDW Mi espía Charly 015 me da el minuto resultado de los diferentes conflictos bélicos en el mundo - Podcast de La Hora de Walter - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## Pili33 (5 Ene 2022)

¿Todavía alguien duda de que España es la Colombia de la Unión Europea?

Somos el puente, geográfico, entre América, África y Europa. Y tenemos 3 paraísos fiscales en nuestra península (Gibraltar, Andorra y Euskadi). Y entra droga verde, droga marrón y droga blanca por nuestras costas con destino a toda Europa.

Blanco y en botella.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Ene 2022)

25 minutos que tendrían que poner en primero de la ESO a todos los alumnos, para que fuesen absorbiendo los chavales qué son los medios de comunicación.


----------



## Registrador (5 Ene 2022)

En otras noticias: El agua moja.


----------



## zirick (5 Ene 2022)

80% ????

Poco me parece!


----------



## Gus Borden (5 Ene 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Walter tiene una voz muy fuerte, a veces le cuesta controlarla.



Y los tacos que suelta, sólo le falta cargarse en Dios.


----------



## handlolo (5 Ene 2022)

Seguro que son italianos??
Mira que la mafia suele ser siempre de otra raza internacional, que esta en todas partes y en ninguna.
La mafia rusa por ejemplo, mas bien conocida como mafia jázara.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Lo llevamos hablando aqui 15 dias y parece q ahora se confirma: quien paga manda y quien cobra dice lo q quiere el q paga



Que listo es el nene

Venga, ahora discurre un poco y piensa a ver quien financia a la gitanotorerada, y por ende los intereses de quien va a proteger


----------



## Zawer74 (5 Ene 2022)

Pedofili no lo sabemos, pero gilipoyas un rato.

lomque sigo sin entender es que aún hay que te que lo tiene. Sin bloquear…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ene 2022)

Abellán hace años que pasa de todo, ya le han dado algún toque serio y acabará como JIB de Alcasser.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ene 2022)

y si hay italianinis da por seguro que hay mafia...


----------



## Passenger (5 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que listo es el nene
> 
> Venga, ahora discurre un poco y piensa a ver quien financia a la gitanotorerada, y por ende los intereses de quien va a proteger



Perro, por q no me mandas al ignore? De verdad tio, no te prives, dale al boton


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ene 2022)

Menuda novedad, está descubriendo América...


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Perro, por q no me mandas al ignore? De verdad tio, no te prives, dale al boton



Porque como no haceis mas que cagar cientos de multis pomperos todos los dias, ya no me cabeis mas subnormales. Tengo la lista completa

Si pudiera, te meteria al ignore. Cabe decir que si pudiera, lo que haria es echarte a ostias de mi pais, para que dejes de joderlo. Hijo de la gran puta sarnosa


----------



## Passenger (5 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Porque como no haceis mas que cagar cientos de multis pomperos todos los dias, ya no me cabeis mas subnormales. Tengo la lista completa
> 
> Si pudiera, te meteria al ignore. Cabe decir que si pudiera, lo que haria es echarte a ostias de mi pais, para que dejes de joderlo. Hijo de la gran puta sarnosa



Que somos paisanos, retrasado. De mi país dice... Estás lleno de puñetas y de pensamientos erróneos, como las viejas. El personaje te está derroyendo.
Saca a uno de la jaula y meteme, paleto, q eres una vergüenza para la provincia. Seguro q eres de los q dicen me duelen lorojos


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Que somos paisanos, retrasado. De mi país dice...



Tu eres un jodido MARRANO. Y a los marranos no os considero españoles. Asi que vete con tu puto amo a tu pais, escoria


----------



## Passenger (5 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu eres un jodido MARRANO. Y a los marranos no os considero españoles. Asi que vete con tu puto amo a tu pais, escoria



Qué pais, de q hablas? Tengo una Cruz al Mérito Militar, tarado


----------



## Roberto Malone (5 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El régimen del 78 lo defiendes tú y los fascistas a diario, botarate.
> 
> Los anarco-comunistas deseamos que reviente.



Deseáis que reviente, defendiéndolo. Muy bien Dabuti, muy bien.

Defendéis que hundan la economía, que embrutezcan y degeneren a la población con propaganda destructiva, dejando que entren masas improductivas y totalmente alienadas con la sociedad occidental, que serán una losa para el estado, y muchas otras cosas negativas con el fin de que reviente.

Que gobierne la izmierda sobre un erial, como Venezuela. Sois unos putos psicópatas.


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> recordáis la cenita de JJ Santos que iban sin mascarillas?
> 
> pues todo es lo mismo, no hay derecha-izquierda, todo compadreo y todo corrupción, todos los medios y todos los políticos
> 
> ya? o todavía no?



Déjelos no se quieren enterar.


----------



## Popuespe (5 Ene 2022)

La duda que yo tengo, es si diría lo mismo de seguir de locutor en COPE de donde lo cesaron años ha. En fin, como todavía es Navidad pensaremos que sí.


----------



## FrayCuervo (5 Ene 2022)

Joder Abellán, no sé si buenearlo por echarle dos huevos y sacar los colores a todos o ponerlo a parir por lo marrullero que es últimamente y los chanchullos que se trae.

¿Se puede hacer las dos cosas a la vez?


----------



## Aitor_tilla (5 Ene 2022)

Vaya!!!

Todos los medios de comunicación españoles dirigidos desde Italia!!

No será desde la Logia masónica Proppaganda due, no? La misma desde donde se dirigía la banda terrorista E.T.A


----------



## McNulty (5 Ene 2022)

Novedad, supernovedosa y tal.

En cuanto se vayan muriendo los viejos que escuchan radio/leen prensa, adiós a todo estos chiringuitos periolísticos subvencionados. Muchas empresas ya empiezan a pasar de anunciarse por ahí.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (5 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Alvise tiene razón cuando dice que debería ser obligatorio por ley que los medios de terrorismo masivo tengan que publicar el balance de sus cuentas para ver quién es el que paga los titulares y quién es el que encarga el terror.
> 
> La constitución hay que quemarla, porque una constitución que permite al ejecutivo ser el legislativo, controlar al judicial y robar a los ciudadanos para compar a los medios de terrorismo masivo con miles de millones es una constitución que DEBE ser quemada. Y, por supuesto, después de quemarla de rositas aquí no se va ni dios, mazmorras sin luz para todos hasta que se mueran y allí mismo se pudran.




Y podremos ver que todos los medios de comunicación pierden dinero, mucho dinero pero a los dueños les encanta seguir perdiendo dinero.


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Ene 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Déjelos no se quieren enterar.



se ve que todavía no

les puede el guerracivilismo, unos lo hacen gratis, otros pensando que le van a dar un puestecito de barrendero por defender un bando

las calles tranquilas y el internet ardiendo de subnormalidades y berridos

y la minoría de más arriba, meándose a placer sobre esa turba que se pelea entre sí

mola, eh?


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (5 Ene 2022)

No me extraña en absoluto. Tan baja calidad y falta de moral tenía que ser por alguna razón explicable.
Lo gracioso es que medios subvencionados con nuestros impuestos se dediquen a mentirnos y enfrentarnos.


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> se ve que todavía no
> 
> les puede el guerracivilismo, unos lo hacen gratis, otros pensando que le van a dar un puestecito de barrendero por defender un bando
> 
> ...



Pues mola si,yo era de la Élite Elite, hasta que falleci.Lo mejor es sentarse a disfrutar,es imposible enseñar a quien no quiere aprender,un saludo


----------



## JB12 (5 Ene 2022)

Y Endesa tb es italiana, cosa sucede???


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (5 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> La constitución hay que quemarla, porque una constitución que permite al ejecutivo ser el legislativo, controlar al judicial y robar a los ciudadanos para compar a los medios de terrorismo masivo con miles de millones es una constitución que DEBE ser quemada.



coño, como con franco.


----------



## Carpulux (5 Ene 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Tiene todo el sentido, Italia y España son países con culturas muy similares y el modelo mediático italiano se podía exportar muy fácilmente a España.



Marca es una copia española de la Gazzeta dello Sport. Ya no se diferencian en nada pues comparten dueño.



> El Grupo RCS edita los diarios _Corriere della Sera_, _La Gazzetta dello Sport_, _El Mundo_, _Marca_ y _Expansion_, y las revistas _Oggi, Amica, Io Donna, Living, Style Magazine, Dove, Abitare, Sette, Sport Week, Telva, Yo Dona, Papel, Marca Motor, Fuera de Serie, Metropoli_ y_ Actualidad Economica._





Luego está Berlusconi con Mierdaset y demás. Muchos programas son copiados de Italia, entre ellos el Chiringuito y Salvamé diría que también.


----------



## Lubinillo (5 Ene 2022)

he escuchado hasta que han dicho que vieron las campanadas con Ibai.


----------



## trancos123 (5 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve)
> 
> Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.
> 
> ...











Colonias mediáticas


Mapa que de los grupos multimedia en España. Copiado de cazadebunkers (2011) por ser muy visual (aunque anticuado) Imaginemos que algunos países centrasen su estrategia internacional en el predomin…




politicadegaraje.blog


----------



## trancos123 (5 Ene 2022)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Es un poco largo el texto que enlazo, pero muy interesante. Cuenta como el neocolonialismo es controlar los medios. Colonias mediáticas



Muy recomendable ese blog.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2022)

Desde que nos invadieron los Romanos, Italia ha estado tratando a España como su siervo, incluso cuando fuímos el mayor Imperio, a través de la figura del Papa de Roma.... cada día está mas claro de que tuvimos que hacer un Enrique VIII a tiempo.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2022)

Desde que nos invadieron los Romanos, Italia ha estado tratando a España como su siervo, incluso cuando fuímos el mayor Imperio, a través de la figura del Papa de Roma.... cada día está mas claro de que tuvimos que hacer un Enrique VIII a tiempo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Desde que nos invadieron los Romanos, Italia ha estado tratando a España como su siervo, incluso cuando fuímos el mayor Imperio, a través de la figura del Papa de Roma.... cada día está mas claro de que tuvimos que hacer un Enrique VIII a tiempo.



Los buitres que mandan en los medios gordos no tienen patria. Lo mismo te los encuentras en una petrolera británica, que en un grupo de comunicación gringo, un banco español y una aerolínea francesa.

No le echaría la culpa a los italianos por Mierdaset, de hecho diría que Italia como país/patria también es una víctima de sus manipulaciones y basureos.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Los buitres que mandan en los medios gordos no tienen patria. Lo mismo te los encuentras en una petrolera británica, que en un grupo de comunicación gringo, un banco español y una aerolínea francesa.
> 
> No le echaría la culpa a los italianos por Mierdaset, de hecho diría que Italia como país/patria también es una víctima de sus manipulaciones y basureos.



Joder, pero es que lo de Italia con España tiene ya siglos, ahora controlan nuestros Mass Mierda, controlan Endesa, compran nuestro aceite a precio de saldo y lo revenden como suyo a precio de Oro, y desde el Vaticano cargan contra España.... a mi, perdóname, pero los tengo un poco cruzados; aunque por otro lado, también tenemos lo que nos merecemos por tontos, y tontos serían ellos si no se aprovecharan de eso, todo sea dicho.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Joder, pero es que lo de Italia con España tiene ya siglos, ahora controlan nuestros Mass Mierda, controlan Endesa, compran nuestro aceite a precio de saldo y lo revenden como suyo a precio de Oro, y desde el Vaticano cargan contra España.... a mi, perdóname, pero los tengo un poco cruzados; aunque por otro lado, también tenemos lo que nos merecemos por tontos, y tontos serían ellos si no se aprovecharan de eso, todo sea dicho.



No sé, a mí como nación (no cuento el imperio romano) me parecen un actor cómico de la Historia, no hacen más que patosadas y cosas raras. Como sociedad/cultura me parecen bastante afines a los Españoles, aunque algo más afeminados y empalagosos. No me caen mal, personalmente, aunque reconozco que tengo mi sesgo de ex-erasmus  .

Otra cosa son sus magnates, pero es que no me caen bien los de ningún lado y al final la pirámide siempre acaba en una banda de reptiles mangando por todo el planeta.


----------



## tHE edGe (5 Ene 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> 08 04-01-22 Charlo con Abellán sobre las cloacas de los medios de comunicación españoles - Podcast de La Hora de Walter - Podcast en iVoox
> 
> 
> Escucha y descarga los episodios de Podcast de La Hora de Walter gratis. 08 04-01-22 Charlo con Abellán sobre las cloacas de los medios de comunicación españoles Programa: Podcast de La Hora de Walter. Canal: CADENAMIX. Tiempo: 25:05 Subido 04/01 a las 19:07:00 80436938
> ...



¿Por qué pones el link otra vez?


----------



## tHE edGe (5 Ene 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Para quien quiera oírlo en IVOOX. ¿Cuál es el problema?



¿Qué diferencia hay con iVoox?


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (5 Ene 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> coño, como con franco.



Yo firmaría hoy mismo que volviera franco. Lo primero que haría sería entrar en un bar a fumarme un cigarro y beberme una caña, luego firmar un contrato FIJO (eso tú no sabes ni lo que es, niñato, ni lo has visto ni lo verás nunca) y luego irme a dormir a la playa cenando lo que cocine en una buena hoguera.

Eso es lo que puede hacer un hombre libre en un país libre.

Tú apriétate la mascarilla bien fuerte, pide permiso hasta para cagar y no te salgas de la calzada mientras vas andando no sea que un puerco de esos que dicen que están ahí para ayudarte te meta una multa y te joda la vida.

Franco es lo que mejor que le ha pasado a España desde 1800, con tal diferencia que es que hay que ser un completo hijo de la gramputa para negarlo ya. Porque ni los tontos lo pueden negar ya, el que lo niega ya lo hace por pura maldad e hijoputismo.

Eso lo primero.

Y lo segundo que quemar la mierda de constitución que tenemos no implica volver a una dictadura sino sencillamente quemar la constitución que tenemos, que ¡ES UNA BASURA! y que precisamente nos convierte a todos en esclavos, más que con franco de aquí a Lima. Y los rojos hijos de puta (hola peperos, que aquí entráis vosotros trambién junto con más de la mitad de vox) que defendéis esa aberración que se llama constitución del 78 merecéis un cáncer de páncreas que os mate bien lento por hijos de puta.

Una constitución que esclaviza a su pueblo y lo somete, que permite que el que gobierna estafe, engañe y robe a los ciudadanos durante 40 años impunemente y además permite que torture a esos mismos ciudadanos durante ya va para dos años ¡DEBE ARDER!


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (6 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Yo firmaría hoy mismo que volviera franco. Lo primero que haría sería entrar en un bar a fumarme un cigarro y beberme una caña, luego firmar un contrato FIJO (eso tú no sabes ni lo que es, niñato, ni lo has visto ni lo verás nunca) y luego irme a dormir a la playa cenando lo que cocine en una buena hoguera.
> 
> Eso es lo que puede hacer un hombre libre en un país libre.
> 
> ...



No, hombre, no.
Tengo una empresa desde octubre de 1989, y ya ha llovido desde entonces.., y he pasado por historias. Pero tener obreros como tu, pidiendo que vuelva franco, no lo he visto hasta hace poco.
Por mi, perfecto, mejor para mis intereses. Ojalá todos fueran como tú.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (6 Ene 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> No, hombre, no.
> Tengo una empresa desde octubre de 1989, y ya ha llovido desde entonces.., y he pasado por historias. Pero tener obreros como tu, pidiendo que vuelva franco, no lo he visto hasta hace poco.
> Por mi, perfecto, mejor para mis intereses. Ojalá todos fueran como tú.



Mejor para mis intereses, dice el gilipollas. Corre, hazle contrato FIJO (no indefinido, no, FIJO) a tus empleados, ¡¡subnormal!!

Se explicaba en la facultad de derecho el contrato fijo como equivalente al matrimonio, eso es decir mucho en un momento en el que el divorcio no existía.

O eres un troll que miente más que habla, o eres más gilipollas incluso de lo que aparentas.

Por cierto, en el 89 si mal no recuerdo los rojos de mierda de la pesoe ya os habías cargado el contrato fijo, so mierda.


----------



## Concursante (6 Ene 2022)

Normal, los medios de comunicación de ahora son peor que bajo Franco. Antes sabias lo que habia, que estaba todo controlado por él. Ahora aparentan, mienten más porque lo necesitan para aparentar algo que jamás han sido, dicen ser libres y no controlados por el poder político, ya que ahora hay "libertad" de prensa, no como antes...

La realidad, es que por un lado un medio jamás es independiente ya que depende de quien pague y controle económicamente ese medio, que como bien han dicho está controlado por grupos italianos o el Santander, que a su vez están controlados por otra gente. Y por otra parte, ya que estos medios son económicamente inviables, necesitan apoyar a algún partido del régimen para que cuando llegue al poder supla todo lo gastado en propaganda, le filtre información, coloque a gente en el gabinete de prensa, etc.


----------



## propellerman (6 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Desde que nos invadieron los Romanos, Italia ha estado tratando a España como su siervo, incluso cuando fuímos el mayor Imperio, a través de la figura del Papa de Roma.... cada día está mas claro de que tuvimos que hacer un Enrique VIII a tiempo.



Los mensajes del gobierno de turno o de Italia a través de los medios que controlan valen en lo práctico una mierda porque hay que hacer lo que se dice desde Bruselas si o sí por cuestiones evidentes; ésto es así desde que nos mantenemos en pié porque nos compran deuda; fue el error de cálculo que también cometió el comunismo bananero de Letrinoamérica al introducirse en España para tratar de mangonearla; si dependes del pulgar hacía arriba o hacia abajo de alguien para seguir vivo o estar kaput, haces sólo y unicamente lo que ese alguien te diga, *por la cuenta que te trae*


----------



## propellerman (6 Ene 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> A Christina Lopez Schlichting la movieron a fin de semana (con una grua), porque sólo en programas de poca audiencia había espacio físico para ubicarla. *Son dos sillones para que la señora aposente sus posaderas.*




Más bien *eran*, en la actualidad debe pesar cómo 60 kilos menos que en tiempos pasados 













*Vs*


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (6 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Mejor para mis intereses, dice el gilipollas. Corre, hazle contrato FIJO (no indefinido, no, FIJO) a tus empleados, ¡¡subnormal!!
> 
> Se explicaba en la facultad de derecho el contrato fijo como equivalente al matrimonio, eso es decir mucho en un momento en el que el divorcio no existía.
> 
> ...



A ver, repítelo otra vez. Pareces moro, o negro.... dónde está tu educación católica.
No se te entiende nada con tanto insulto.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (6 Ene 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> A ver, repítelo otra vez. Pareces moro, o negro.... dónde está tu educación católica.
> No se te entiende nada con tanto insulto.



Yo soy ateo, hijo de puta. NO tengo ningún reparo en aceptar que la muerte es lo que los mierdas como tú merecen. Podrías morirte mañana y me importaría un puto cipote, los mierdas como tú no merecéis vivir. Y mi respeto y mi educación la guardo para los seres humanos, no para escoria como tú.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (6 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Yo soy ateo, hijo de puta. NO tengo ningún reparo en aceptar que la muerte es lo que los mierdas como tú merecen. Podrías morirte mañana y me importaría un puto cipote, los mierdas como tú no merecéis vivir. Y mi respeto y mi educación la guardo para los seres humanos, no para escoria como tú.



Quitale los insultos a eso y que queda.
Nada, lo mismo es lo que vales.
No pierdas el tiempo contestando.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (6 Ene 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Quitale los insultos a eso y que queda.
> Nada, lo mismo es lo que vales.
> No pierdas el tiempo contestando.



Que te mueras ya, gilipollas!


----------



## Pura Sangre (6 Ene 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Tiene todo el sentido, Italia y España son países con culturas muy similares y el modelo mediático italiano se podía exportar muy fácilmente a España.



pues tampoco es que pongan mucho material italiano que digamos, como mucho los spaghetti western en la Trece. Y eso que en Italia han muy buenas series como Romanzo Criminale, Gomorrah, Suburra, 1992-94, los Medici, los bastardos de pizzo falcone (esta sí que la han sacado en España, en La 2 para más inri), o hasta Devils (aunque solo es una parte italiana).

A mi me parece que se ha implantado 100% el modelo televisivo yankee. Desde las pelis y series, hasta las versiones patrias de Oprah (Ana Rosa Quintana), Jay Lenno (Buenafuente), Jimmy Fallon (Broncano) Simon Cowell (Risto Mejide), Gordon Ramsey (Chicote), Doctor Phil (la del diario de Patricia), Ellen Degeneres (Gusana Griso), etc....


----------



## M. Priede (15 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve)
> 
> Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.
> 
> ...



Han borrado el enlace. Lo tienes aquí:









Podcast de La Hora de Walter - Podcast en iVoox


LA HORA DE WALTER. 4 Horas de Radio en estado puro todos los días a las 15h en Cadena MIX Cantabria y www.waltergarcia.com




www.ivoox.com


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve)
> 
> Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de España está en manos del Estado y de grupos extranjeros. BRUTAAAAL.
> 
> ...



Y la energía también italiana, los supermercados, tiendas de automoción y grandes súperficies, franceses...


----------



## M. Priede (24 May 2022)

El EGM lo controla PRISA, es decir, Cebrián, así que todos los datos son falsos. No se hacen encuestas. Una prueba es ésta:

_Como curiosidad
Esradio paso de 150.000 oyentes en 2012
A 300.000 en 2013
Y a 760.000 en 2022 _

Cuando muchos la escuchábamos, tenía sólo 150.000 oyentes, cuando dejamos de escucharla y de leer LD (que es lo mismo), sube. ¿Por qué? Pues porque interesa mantener la división polarizada: socialistas frente a anticomunistas.

Todas las cadenas de televisión se desploman, no así las radios. Es falso. Ponen que baja porque sería escandaloso sostener lo contrario, pero la audiencia seguro que es menor. En realidad no hay manera de saberlo, nunca hubo datos fiables.








La caida de la cadena SER


El brazo mediatico de la PSOE no deja de caer En los 90 y 2000 era la gran radio española. Sobre todo sacaba kilometros a sus competidores Ej. Finales de 2007, con Zapatero intentando repetir en las elecciones de 2008. 5 millones de oyentes sacando 3 MILLONES a la cope. Una bestialidad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rotto2 (24 May 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Más bien *eran*, en la actualidad debe pesar cómo 60 kilos menos que en tiempos pasados
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 895389
> ...



A esa gorda hija de puta que va de alemana superior la he oído decir barbaridades progres feminazis pro inmigración REPUGNANTES


----------



## granville (24 May 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Aqui teneis un informe muy guapo de lo que se gasta el estado en publicidad : https://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/serviciosdeprensa/cpci/Documents/PLAN 2021.pdf



no solo es publicidad, quien te crees que compran las periodicos por ponerte un ejemplo o las subcripciones de los periodicos virtuales, etc....

y por cierto, no es solo la publicidad directa, por ponerte un ejemplo porque hay tantisima publicidad de Loterias del estado, encima publicidad como tan que no promociona uno de sus marca, sino como tal las loterias, que objetivo tiene eso sino es regalar el dinero.


----------



## tixel (24 May 2022)

A mi me sale no disponible. No lo puedo escuchar.


----------



## tixel (24 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Han borrado el enlace. Lo tienes aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y cual es de todos ellos.


----------



## gold digger (24 May 2022)

EL DIRECTOR: SECRETOS E INTRIGAS DE LA PRENSA NARRADOS POR EL EXDIRECTOR DE EL MUNDO | DAVID JIMENEZ GARCIA | Casa del Libro


El libro EL DIRECTOR: SECRETOS E INTRIGAS DE LA PRENSA NARRADOS POR EL EXDIRECTOR DE EL MUNDO de DAVID JIMENEZ GARCIA en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!




www.casadellibro.com


----------



## Rompehuevos (24 May 2022)

lo de regar los medios es otro impuesto para sanidad y educacion


----------



## gold digger (24 May 2022)




----------

